# Sticky  Effective January 1, 2013: New ABKC CH Requirements



## pitbullmamanatl

Requirements are as follows:
 
150 Points and Three (3) Majors Under Three (3) Different Judges.

Distribution of Points:

The major will remain the same, at the Best of Sex (Best Male or Best Female).

*Class - 10 Points
Best of Sex - 20 Points 
Best of Variety - 10 Points 
Best of Winners - 10 Points*

This will make it more challenging to attain a CH title in the ABKC. More changes are coming so stay tuned.


----------



## JoKealoha

is there a good source of information for me to read about competition rules and regulations? i don't need a ton of details. just a general overview and summary of the major points.
i've only been to 2 shows ever. but my brother has a male that he will start showing soon. and i would like to understand more about what's going on.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Good! I'm excited to see ABKC starting to tighten the reigns on things. I can't wait to see what it does to the breed in general!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

JoKealoha said:


> is there a good source of information for me to read about competition rules and regulations? i don't need a ton of details. just a general overview and summary of the major points.
> i've only been to 2 shows ever. but my brother has a male that he will start showing soon. and i would like to understand more about what's going on.


The point breakdown is in the first post.

Basically, no points are awarded for 3-6 month class.

Winning your age group, like 1st place 6-9 month Standard male will get you 10 points. 
From there the 1st place standard males from each age group compete against one another for Best Standard Male, which receives 20 points and is considered your Major.

The winner then goes to compete against the female for Best Overall Standard. Currently, the winner receives 20 points but as of January 2013 it will be 10 points. The Best Overall Variety goes against the best overall winner for the other varieties for Best of Winners. Presently no points are received for winning but in January that will change to 10 points.


----------

